# Sticky  Sale: New VR6 Cams, Pistons, Timing Chain Kits, Gaskets, Giac Chips, Valve springs, Lifters,Clutch



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

B&G Coilovers $1199 (call for best deal) 
*All Items Include Free Ground Shipping in the lower 48 states*








*$495*
82MM Kolbenschmidt Piston Set,Fits all 12V VR6. These are new in box. OEM piston supplier for the euro 2.9 engines(among others).SET INCLUDES 6 PISTONS, WITH RINGS, PINS AND CLIPS.
_Direct purchase link below._
82MM Kolbenschmidt Piston Set 
Samco VR6 Coolant Hose Set $289.99
ARP VW 12V VR6 COMPLETE HARDWARE KIT $459.95
Autotech 262 (includes Cam alignment tool) *$254.99*
Autotech 262 & INA German lifter set (includes Cam alignment tool) *$344.95*
Autotech 262 & Supertech H/D Spring set (includes Cam alignment tool) *$369.95*










_Direct purchase links below._

Eurospec Sport 268
FST 256 NA Regrind Cam Set
FST 256 FI Regrind Cam Set
FST 266/256 Turbo Model Regrind Cam Set
MKII,MKIII GIAC 268 Chips are $199.95
MKIII GIAC 256 Chips are $199.95
OE German Lifter sets of 12 are $100
Supertech H/D Spring set of 12 $120
 12 INA GERMAN LIFERS AND Supertech H/D Spring set of 12 $195
42MM Techtonics Valve sets $180 
41MM Techtonics Valve sets $180 
35.8MM Techtonics Valve sets $180 
 VR6 TIMING CHAIN SET $210.00 (Single Upper Chain)
 VR6 TIMING CHAIN SET $210.00 (Dual Upper Chain)
02A Peloquinn Limited Slip Diff $775 shipped 
Sachs VR6 Clutch Kit $199.99 shipped 
Autotech L/W Flywheel $230 shipped 
Complete 12V VR6 German Headgasket Sets includes MKIV Headgasket upgrade. $110 includes early valve cover gasket (Fits MKII and MKIII only) 
Complete 12V VR6 German Headgasket Sets includes MKIVHeadgaskt upgrade. $110 (includes late valve cover gasket) Fits MKII and MKIII only(pictured below) 









Complete 12V VR6 German Headgasket Set $110 (includes early valve cover gasket)Fits MKII and MKIII only 
Complete 12V VR6 German Headgasket Set $110 includes late valve cover gasket( Fits MKII and MKIII only) 
German Head bolt set of 20 fits all 12V VR6 $45.99 
MKIV Headgasket (Elring or Reinz) $50 
Upper intake manifold gasket and Early valve cover gasket $25 
Upper intake manifold gasket and Late valve cover gasket $25 
12V VR6 Engine Block Gasket Set $70 ( can supply four freeze at no charge with purchase of this gasket set, please note if needed.) 








Please provide build date of vehicle in order to get the correct set. Also if your car has a distributor please let me know so that the extra O-ring can be provided ( it is not required for coil pack cars)
Visa Mastercard Discover and American Express can be accepted via Paypal without registration.
California residents will be charged 8.00 % sales tax.
www.FourSeasonTuning.com
The current site only has a fraction of the parts listed that we carry.Please contact us if the items you seek are not on the site.
Competitive pricing, Fast shipping, If you see a lower price let us know, chances are we can work with you.
Questions at 714-997-5842
Email is better than IM (paypal here as well)
sales(AT)fourseasontuning.com* 
Thanks for looking.
James
AKA wld101turkey 


Prices subject to change without notice.


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Sale: New VR6 Cams, Pistons, Timing Chain Kits, Gaskets, Giac Chips ... (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Hey James, thanx for the good deal on all the parts and and I will say that the corrado is now running 500 times better. You knew exactly what I was looking to get out of my car, and you delivered a deadly combination. Lets put it this way, I ran my buddy in his R32 (CAI, GIAG, Miltek exhaust, He had me out of the buy 7 or 8 cars and pulled on bye him and got him bye 3 or 4 cars. Took an SRT8 magnum on the highway to about 130mph too. James you are good for the 12v VR Corrados that are still alive today.


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Sale: New VR6 Cams, Pistons, Timing Chain Kits, Gaskets, Giac Chips ... (92vrcorrado)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: New VR6 Cams, Pistons, Timing Chain Kits, Gaskets, Giac Chips ... (92vrcorrado)*

Thanks Shelby


----------



## 1sickrado (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: Sale: New VR6 Cams, Pistons, Timing Chain Kits, Gaskets, Giac Chips ... (FourSeasonTuning.com)*


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: Sale: New VR6 Cams, Pistons, Timing Chain Kits, Gaskets, Giac Chips ... (1sickrado)*

up for a great guy and one hell of a company http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Sale: New VR6 Cams, Pistons, Timing Chain Kits, Gaskets, Giac Chips ... (LBSOHK)*

Bump for me spending way too much money with this man!


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: New VR6 Cams, Pistons, Timing Chain Kits, Gaskets, Giac Chips ... (dubsrphat)*

Thanks Kyle


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Sale: New VR6 Cams, Pistons, Timing Chain Kits, Gaskets, Giac Chips ... (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

bump, cause James needs to call me back and tell me how much I am going into debt


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: New VR6 Cams, Pistons, Timing Chain Kits, Gaskets, Giac Chips ... (dubsrphat)*

Email sent days ago.


----------



## Little Byron (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: (Nuprin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nuprin* »_Anybody else sick of seeing ads in the non-classifieds section? Everytime I come here, all these classified ads are at the top, blocking my view of actual importnant threads. if I wanted to buy parts, I'd look in the classifieds, where they belong.








They're sponsors, they can do what they want. I for one think its cool to see quality parts out there available.


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (Little Byron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Little Byron* »_
I for one think its cool to see quality parts out there available. 

especially from a guy like James http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a2t2 (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (LBSOHK)*

Bump for James







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ive got the billet water pump pulley about ready for you, I'll give a call soon.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (a2t2)*

Thanks Paul.


----------



## Scrat0666 (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Hey James its Nick i just received the cams and arp kit 
i was wondering if you could populate a invoice of every thing i purchased and send it with the next shipment


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Scrat0666)*

The invoices are in the box with the gaskets and other hardware.


----------



## Scrat0666 (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

hey james how much did you say the sway-bar end links where i cant remember....and how much do you want for shipping on the upper stress bar? lmk by phone if poss. thank you so much.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Scrat0666)*

Im sent


----------



## hotrados (Jul 26, 2005)

wow this is a steal for those cams, what aprice


----------



## Wanamaker (Dec 29, 2003)

Could you send me an IM with the power gains I could expect from those cams and the chip? As well, do you ship to Canada?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Wanamaker)*

$20 extra for shipping to Canada. Power info from GIAC w/o cams 7-10 hp and 10-12 ft-lbs gain.


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

recived my order today, and one of my BFI engine mounts is sloped slightly at the top, will this cause any problems? also one of them has a small dissformation on the side will this cause any problems either? Otherwise fairly fast shipping and everything i ordered came at once so http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for that.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (JIIP)*

There will be no problem at all.This is how they come molded from BFI.Never had a return on these. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FourSeasonTuning.com* »_There will be no problem at all.This is how they come molded from BFI.Never had a return on these. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks, Cant wait to get some of the stuff on the car.


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (JIIP)*

Bump for an awesome seller. Just received some of my stuff last week and eagerly awaiting the rest







Thanks for all the help


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (K04A1)*

Nice







Thanks Mike







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Nice







Thanks Mike







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm sure I'll be ordering more parts soon for the Mk2 I just bought. (after I finish putting the rado back together. )


----------



## Gilboyto (May 25, 2007)

Bump for the guy who answered even when you werent open! lol


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Gilboyto)*


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Sale: New VR6 Cams, Pistons, Timing Chain Kits, Gaskets, Giac Chips ... (LBSOHK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LBSOHK* »_up for a great guy and one hell of a company http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ditto http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: Sale: New VR6 Cams, Pistons, Timing Chain Kits, Gaskets, Giac Chips ... (Krazee)*

Thats the $hit right there


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: New VR6 Cams, Pistons, Timing Chain Kits, Gaskets, Giac Chips ... (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

IM's Replied.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: New VR6 Cams, Pistons, Timing Chain Kits, Gaskets, Giac Chips ... (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Back In stock.
B&G Coilovers $1199 (call for best deal)


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: New VR6 Cams, Pistons, Timing Chain Kits, Gaskets, Giac Chips ... (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

IM's replied.


----------



## Das.Rado (Dec 29, 2008)

"Autotech 262 & INA German lifter set (includes Cam alignment tool) $324.95"
Is that the lightweight INA Lifters or oem weight?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Das.Rado)*

Standard weight German Lifters, Now 344.95 Autotech raised their cam price to $309.95 w/o shipping and handling.
I will fix the OP to reflect the price increase.
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/?product=588


----------



## hotrados (Jul 26, 2005)

just ordered a peloquin for my vrt cabby swap from you guys. hope to get it this week!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (Das.Rado)*


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## s74n70n (Dec 11, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## DrewryMedia (Sep 28, 2010)

That's a pretty cool VR6 head cam set you got there...


----------



## Onix.08 (May 10, 2011)

*Hello*

Thanks for sharing the site. I truly appreciate it and I've been reading this thread for a while. I'm just loving it.


----------



## Sluh (May 22, 2011)

Please update the pricing in the first post to avoid confusion. Some prices went up since then.


----------



## vwcontender (Sep 11, 2011)

*pistons*

what is the compression ratio on the pistons?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

10:1 when using a fiber head gasket or 10:5 when using the metal mk4 type.


----------



## DrewryMedia (Sep 28, 2010)

do you also have stores in Delaware for "Volkswagen discount auto parts" ?


----------



## DrewryMedia (Sep 28, 2010)

looking for VR-6 Volkswagen Corrado in Delaware. "VR6 black Corrado" , under 100,000 original miles, "original Volkswagen leather seats", [VW Corrado sunroof] , very little dings on car, with leather in good condition and no scratches on paint. Who selling a [Volkswagen VR 6 Corrado in Delaware] ?



http://www.drewrynewsnetwork.com/f3...elaware-2003-vw-jetta-engine-damage-2219.html


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*RErewryMedia*

We only have one location in CA.

Try posting a WTB for the corrado in a regional forum or look in the corrado car classifieds section.

Good Luck.


----------



## VwDubDriver8 (Dec 22, 2011)

*1992 vr6*

For a vr6 12v with a stage 1 VF superchager, which cams would make it faster.


----------



## VwDubDriver8 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Other mods*

What other mods do you suggest, its my daily driver. My first priority is reliability, then power/speed.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Check your IM

www.fourseasontuning.com


----------



## VwDubDriver8 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Short shift*

Do you sell short shift kits for a vr6 12v?


----------



## VwDubDriver8 (Dec 22, 2011)

*268 cams*

If I get new cams, do I need to get anything else?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Sent IM.


www.fourseasontuning.com


----------



## VwDubDriver8 (Dec 22, 2011)

I bought the car and it had the supercharger, but the charcoal box had been removed and rigged so that its not needed. The vw dealer said to have it put back on. How much do you think it would cost?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: VwDubDriver8*

Get a used charcoal and mount it on the driver side. IM me your email and I can send you the owners manual for your kit.


----------



## CAH8 (Dec 22, 2011)

*email*

[email protected] is my email. When I bought the car the guy gave the charcoal, is it a DIY job or would it cost a lot to have done?


----------



## CAH8 (Dec 22, 2011)

Sorry I had to make a second account, the other one got messed up and i can't log in.


----------



## isault (Mar 3, 2005)

Order submitted, IM sent.


----------



## cvbhk (Feb 1, 2016)

Bump for me spending way too much money with this man!


----------



## DrewryMedia (Sep 28, 2010)

This is a good deal it looks like that you have these VR6 engine parts for sale. I'm actually in the market right now for a used VR6 12 valve motor for a 2 door GTI hatchback that's 1999.5. The motor finally gave out after close to a hundred eighty thousand miles. I'm in the market for a temporary replacement VR6 GTI engine 12 valve under 100,000 miles and affordable. looking in Maryland, Pennsylvania, and New Jersey area. And possibly Washington DC or Virginia, depending on mileage and condition of the VR6 motor. R32 engines are also of interest.


----------

